# National location



## Robert Sales (Feb 27, 2008)

The SCUSA Nationals will be held in Shalotte NC.
Bob Sales
SCUSA INC.


----------



## demonfish (Mar 31, 2002)

sorry guys rhonda informed me that walmart will begin breaking ground in the middle of sept and a strip mall in the ajoining feild. she loved having us there saying we cleaned up nicely and were a great group, and she will keep an eye out for any properties for us in the future.

frank


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

THanks Bob-- I have asked for this to be stickied at the top, and assuming there is no disagreement-- the old sticky about the Virgina tournament can come down.

Hope to see everyone in Shallotte.


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

what's the address?


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

Unless I am mistaken....

6329 Old Shallotte Rd NW Ocean Isle Beach, NC 28469


----------



## kingfish (Feb 28, 2004)

Its a go, the field looks like the front lawn of the queens palace. I spoke with the powers that be today, SENC and SC, welcomes SCUSA back, The King is dead long live the King


----------

